# BSOD: alternating FAT_FILE_SYSTEM and NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM error



## thankyoutechsupguy (Jan 22, 2016)

Here are general logistics:
· OS - originally Windows 8; updated to *Windows 10* via free update
· x64--from what I have last remembered
· Approximate age of system-3 years
· Approximate age of OS installation<=1 year
· Toshiba Satellite C55-A5300 Laptop

My computer keeps rebooting with either the FAT_FILE_SYSTEM message or the NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM.

It will display the BSOD and restart again with the BSOD--the loop continues.
I'm not exactly sure how to approach this problem--I'm typing this up on another computer.

(For about 4 months, I have been having issues with disk usage shooting up to 100%. I could not find any solution, although I am definitely new to troubleshooting and trying to solve computer problems. It stopped after a while, but I figured I'd put it here anyways if it was revealing.)

Help is appreciated! Thank you!


----------

